# Meet a Gay Cop!



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Just in case anyone is interested... :inlove: :hump: :handcuff:

http://members4.boardhost.com/gaypolice/

:FM:


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

#-o to each there own.... Did you have anyone special in mind when you posted that?


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Not particularly, but now that you mention it, a few names do come to mind... :twisted:


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Dunngie,

Thank you for link to another diverse corner of our universe!


----------



## davemcs (May 2, 2002)

Try www.goalne.org

Not to be confused with the GOAL-GunOwners Action League I belong to..but rather the Gay Officers Action League. The agency I am affiliated with has paid dues to this organization in the past...


----------

